# GA16DS in B11



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

anybody change to this engine before in a B11? 

how many mounting part need to alter and change?


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

That motor exists? BlownB310 did a GA16DE swap into his B12, which is similar to the B11 in the front end anyway. There's also the GA16i, but thats not all that great for the work.


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

GA16DS is a carby version of GA16DE


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

really? Is the only difference the fact that its carbureted instead of EFI?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

If it has the same tranny as the GA16DE, then the swap should almost be exactly like blown's. I'm not sure home many differences there are between the front ends of the B12s and B11s but I don't think it is much.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

but rice, would the harness be the same since the b11 is already carbed shouuldnt it just simply plug and play. im curious as to how this would work


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *but rice, would the harness be the same since the b11 is already carbed shouuldnt it just simply plug and play. im curious as to how this would work *


Yeah but the B11 would have am e-series engine, and he wants to swap in a GA-series engine. I REALLY doubt the harnesses are the same even though boh engines are carbed.


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

there's a GA16DS engine with gearbox in the workshop, but dun know whether can it fit into the engine bay.

i know that the mounting have to be alter, but the problem is, how many mounting should i alter?

beside this, how about the driveshaft?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2003)

If this is a logical question, do we have to reinforce the chassis of B11 to cope with the new and more powerful engine, such as GA16 or SR20


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

put aside of the chassis matter later, just want to make sure whether that the swap is possible


----------



## explorer328 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi Malaysia boy,

i have swap my sunny(b11) engine with CA16 Engine. The mounting of the car have to be changes and the drive sub also.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

explorer328 said:


> *hi Malaysia boy,
> 
> i have swap my sunny(b11) engine with CA16 Engine. The mounting of the car have to be changes and the drive sub also. *


CA and GA engines are way different.


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

to swap with a ga16ds, 1 mounting on the left have to alter


----------



## sunnycoupe (Jan 15, 2003)

i'm just about to do this swap, how do the mounting s need to be altered? Did you come across any other problem such as wiring or driveshafts?


----------



## ZombieX (Feb 10, 2010)

i was on another blog and i read the u can use the e 16 trans and change the bell housing to the ga16 bell housing, if this is true im gonna try it. the other thing was supposedly the computers are the same between the e16s and the ga16ds, hopefully this is true, i need to do the swap i blew my head gasket the other day due to my bad radiator. now that i fixed that i need to swap the engine.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

"The GA16DS is a 1.6 L (1597 cc) engine with a carburetor, 16 valves and DOHC heads. If it comes with a catalyst then is the carburetor electronically controlled. It produces between 89 hp (66 kW) and 95 hp. (Without catalyst 70 kW, 95 hp)"


----------

